# Good toys



## michik08

Hi everyone,

Wanted some suggestions for toys for my lil one - with the move, a lot of his toys have disappeared and would like to get him a variety. He's got the Kongs stuffed with food/treats (which I think have helped him wear him out mentally a bit :thumbsup and I've ordered some of those interactive treat dispenser-ish toys also but am wondering what you guys have to entertain them for both when you are there/not there.

Also, some suggestions on some good yummy treats to use as fillers for the Kongs/dispenser toys too (the ad looks like it's filled w/ Cheerios!).

Thanks!!


----------



## spookiesmom

I like any latex squeeky toy for her. It's easier for her to get in her mouth, then when it's all wet, harder to hold, which makes for more play.

Latex toys can be hard to find, so many people are allergic to it.


----------



## LJSquishy

*We love toys around here! My two have tried just about every toy imaginable...so I will give you links to some of their favorites and describe what they like about them.*

*One of Preston's ultimate favorite toys is this toy: Walmart.com: Smartykat: Chickadee Chirp Cat Toys, 4 Ct: Dogs*
*It is actually a cat toy, but when lightly tapped (or shaken), it chirps like a bird! It is very durable, surprisingly! Walmart sells them in store, and I believe Petco also sells them for a little bit more money. If your pup does not rip stuffing out of toys, you should definitely get this!*

*One of London's favorite toys is this one:*
Petstages Orka Bone Chew Toy - Sale - Dog - PetSmart
*in the mini size. She chewed the tassles off the first day, but she has had that bone for 3 years and it is still going strong! She is what I consider to be an aggressive chewer when it comes to bones. She can chew up the Nylabone ones in a matter of minutes.*

*They both love these:*
KONG X-Small Plush Dog Toys - Toys - Dog - PetSmart
*because they are small. They have both of those pictured, as well as a little frog one.*

*Oh, these squeaky tennis balls are all Maltese favorites:*
Air Dog KONG Squeaker Tennis Balls - Toys - Dog - PetSmart
*They sell a tiny size in store that comes in a pack of 3 or 4 and they are about 1 1/2" in diameter...perfect for their tiny mouths!*

*If you're looking for a semi-interactive toy, these are a big hit with most of our Maltese:*
Amazon.com: Kyjen PP01056 Hide-A-Squirrel Pet Toy, Large: Kitchen & Dining
*They come in several sizes, we bought the Large size so they could really stick their muzzles in the holes, but some of the other SM members have the smaller sizes and they work fine. Mine only play with it when I play with them, otherwise the squirrels stay by themselves in the tree trunk. lol But both of my pups love it.*

*London loves this little bunny also:*
PETCO Knots So Soft Dog Toy at PETCO
*She sleeps with it every night...they come in all sorts of colors, ours is green. You can find it in store at Petco if you prefer to shop in person.*

*They have many more favorites...but I don't want to overwhelm you too much! If you're looking for any specific type of toy, I'd be happy to share their favorites in whatever category it is. *

*Edited to Add: I forgot to add that Zuke's Mini Naturals are perfect for treat dispensing toys. They are low calorie (2 calories per treat) and are wheat, corn, & soy free. They come in Peanut Butter, Chicken, & Salmon (our favorite).*


----------



## Jenny's_Kirby

Kirby loves any toy that's soft, easy to grab in his mouth, and squeaks. I just have to keep my 2 other dogs away from them, because they like to chew them up :/


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou's favorite toy is this:

DoggyMan IQ Step Ball - TOYS/DoggyMan 

It's made by a Japanese company called Doggy Man. 

She will literally play with it for hours and to say she's obsessed with it, is an understand. She even knows how to open it up! :blink:

I don't know if they're sold in the US, but if you have a dog who is treat crazy (as bisou is) then it's a good toy for them. I give it to her when I leave the house (although she doesn't have separation anxiety) and when I return home after a few hours, she's usually still playing with it. I also give it to her when we eat dinner albeit in another room because she bangs it around the floor.


----------



## Katkoota

This one drives the malts NUTS --> Click here to see. They LOVE them like CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

iheartbisou said:


> Bisou's favorite toy is this:
> 
> DoggyMan IQ Step Ball - TOYS/DoggyMan
> 
> It's made by a Japanese company called Doggy Man.
> 
> She will literally play with it for hours and to say she's obsessed with it, is an understand. She even knows how to open it up! :blink:
> 
> I don't know if they're sold in the US, but if you have a dog who is treat crazy (as bisou is) then it's a good toy for them. I give it to her when I leave the house (although she doesn't have separation anxiety) and when I return home after a few hours, she's usually still playing with it. I also give it to her when we eat dinner albeit in another room because she bangs it around the floor.


Just wanted to add that Bailey also has this treat ball and loves it! Yes, they are available in the US...I bought mine from Amazon. It's from a different company though: Amazon.com: Ourpets DT-10504 Smarter Toys IQ Treat Ball, Large, 5 Inches: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## michik08

Thanks!!! I'm ordering the IQ ball and - I think Biggie would love it. He's really treat/food driven (I got him the Kong and have been stuffing it w/ different stuff, which he really likes) so I'm basically looking for those type of toys that will make him "think" (also since that will help give him some kind of distraction during the day while I'm at work). I've bought him squeaky toys, stuffed animals, bones, etc.... and really the only toys he's liked so far are a squeaky bone to play fetch with, his rabbit "girlfriend" and once in a while the healthy edibles nylabones - everything else he's lost interested in and I basically had to donate :faint:

I've ordered a few other "treat interactive" toys that were suggested on the ASPCA website - the Tug a Jug, the Buster Mini Cube, Twist N Treat and Treatball. 

LJ - I picked up some Zukes.....and yes pls, more suggestions  I saw the Nina Ottosson toys which look like they could be good too (but they're $$!)

Katkoota - where did you get those balls? I could see him liking those for fetch!


----------



## LJSquishy

Amazon.com sells a few puzzle toys like the Nina Ottoson toys that are plastic and cost much, much less! I'm on my cell phone right now but I can help you find a few different ones in the lower price range a little later. I think they are in the $15 range if I remember correctly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Callie goes nuts for the Nina Ottoson Cat Pyramid Toy. I posted these videos last Spring soon after I got her. I use DogChewz Toy Temptations for treats. They are all organic, wheat, corn & soy free and have LESS then 1/2 calorie per treat. I often break them in two when doing training sessions but leave them whole in the Pyramid to make it more challenging.

Videos :: Cat Pyramid 1 video by wysetalk - Photobucket

Videos :: Cat Pyramid 2 video by wysetalk - Photobucket

Nina Ottosson Cat Pyramid


Toy Temptations


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bailey has something similar to the cat pyramid: Amazon.com: Kong Wobbler Dog Toy: Kitchen & Dining

However, it's pretty big and kind of heavy so I don't know how well it would work for a small Malt. Bailey is 11.5 pounds and I thought it might be too big for him but he's had no problems with it...he loves it.


----------



## Dogwriter

I was just ordering from Jenny at toplinepet.com, and I noticed she has the hide-a-squirrel toy, along with many others. Piper loves that, and also the Martha Stewart barn with the chickies from PetSmart. Except the chicks aren't very well sewn, and their feet are just felt. So you have to watch out.


----------

